# Starting a suit...



## Acisej (Apr 12, 2010)

Well I got all my stuff and I was excited to get started, but now that I have everything I'm like...super nervous rofl.
So this will be my progress and critique thread, if that's allowed. I'd love any advice that you'd like to give along the way as well.

I'm using a balclava as a base and going to hot glue carved foam onto it, hoping to start tomorrow or tonight. c:







Ohgod how am I gonna makethis. orz

8D;


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck! I can't wait to see pictures. ^^

I'd suggest starting with the tail so you can get a feel for sewing with fur before you start on something tough like the head.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

HOT GLUE! HOT GLUE!

MY UNIVERSAL FIX-IT-ALL!!

problem with the economy? ATTACK IT WITH HOT GLUE!

obama being an ass? ATTACK HIM WITH HOT GLUE!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 13, 2010)

good luck with your build and keep us posted!




Zrcalo said:


> HOT GLUE! HOT GLUE!
> 
> MY UNIVERSAL FIX-IT-ALL!!
> 
> ...




hmmmmmm *runs off to get hot glue gun*


----------



## Karimah (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see some progress pictures, I'm thinking of using a balclava as a base myself and would love to see someone use it step-by-step :3.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

WIPs are always fun to watch. Can't wait!


Zrcalo said:


> obama being an ass? ATTACK HIM WITH HOT GLUE!


Now wait a minute. Why waste all that glue on him when it can go toward Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> WIPs are always fun to watch. Can't wait!
> 
> Now wait a minute. Why waste all that glue on him when it can go toward Nancy Pelosi?



this is true..


----------



## Acisej (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL.

Yay for hotglue.

I found some nice high density foam for 50% offfff so I got some of that, now for the carving. Hopefully I don't fux up! 8D;
-pulls out the knife and prepares for war-

:edit:

And I've realized I've no idea wtf I am doing. 8D


----------



## Acisej (Apr 14, 2010)

Oki, well after trying several things, I figured just gluing everything on then doing the shaping would be easiest. I tried the other way first and ended up massacreing several bits of foam trying to get the shapes right, then realized I couldn't get the right shape if I did that. xD;






So that's what I ended up with for now. Luckily I bought tons of extra supplies specifically for mess-ups. 8D


----------



## Jesie (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude you have mannequin heads?

*tear*


----------



## Acisej (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, I bought one and my roommate had a bunch for her wigs. xD

:Edit:

Added some...cheeks I suppose. And an ear. c:
More or less making it up as I go. xD;
It's interesting because of the character's head-shape, I think...










Trying to figure out how I'll do the bottom jaw...


----------



## Alex_Dachshund (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks interesting! I've started to look at other peoples' fursuit head WIPS as reference for when I go to make mine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

looks good so far... but needs ALOT of defining.. and cheek structure.


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, trying to figure how how much definition to give her though, since she's a shark-hybrid I want to try and keep the head semi-streamline and use the fur for any mild definition.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 15, 2010)

i already cought the shark part(teeth, fin, and three?? gill slids? or it looks like it)

deffinately want to see more.
by the way how did you do the caracter draw?


----------



## WolfGlow (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll take my hotglue gun at school! maybe people leave me alone! xD

and yeah! that actually looks awesome so far!
8'D

and the head youre using, it looks like Lee from Naruto XD (eyebrowzzz)
hes awesome, btw.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 15, 2010)

Gah you can draw 1000000 times better than I can.

If I ever make a fursuit and someone needs a drawing as a reference, im totally hitting up my polish buddy for examples lol


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

@Shark: How did I do the character draw? '.'

@Wolfglow: Yeah it is actually. xD My roommate and I sharpie'd faces on all the mannequins. >u>


----------



## Acisej (Apr 15, 2010)

Still need to do the sides. >,<


----------



## Acisej (Apr 16, 2010)

Last update for now, made a crappy vid. xD;

Next time I update the eyes should be on and the cheeks/snout flushed out. c:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF6QrS_FLUw


----------



## Convulsing (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it looks good so far. I like it.


----------



## Keryu (Apr 17, 2010)

I love how it looks so far! The only thing I'd like to cation you about is using that head you have it on. Those tend to be smaller then a real person's head and if you make it fit that, well then I guess you can fill in the blanks. I made a Fox suit last year that was really hard to get the head on cause I fit it to the Styrofoam head and not mine D=


----------

